# thinking of moving to spain



## stokie jones16 (Feb 12, 2008)

Hi we are thinking of moving to live and work in spain we havent decided on an area yet im trying to get as much ifno as i can about areas/ jobs/etc if anyone can help we would be very gratefull


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

stokie jones16 said:


> Hi we are thinking of moving to live and work in spain we havent decided on an area yet im trying to get as much ifno as i can about areas/ jobs/etc if anyone can help we would be very gratefull


Hi there

You'll have to be a bit more specific thatn that I'm afraid. For instance what do you do? What kind of a place are you looking for, in what kind of area.


----------



## stokie jones16 (Feb 12, 2008)

well i'm retired but my wife and daughter want to work catering/travel industry respective we havent decided on any area yet thats where we need help we could do with a two pref three b/room not on a complex hopefully with all mod cons


----------



## sun shines (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi, 

I can tell you about Mar Menor, if you look for "Mar Menor" in google you can find photos and information about this area, it is a very nice place. I moved here a year ago and I am very happy!! About bying here, I recomend it to you!!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

stokie jones16 said:


> well i'm retired but my wife and daughter want to work catering/travel industry respective we havent decided on any area yet thats where we need help we could do with a two pref three b/room not on a complex hopefully with all mod cons


Up here in the CB North we have beautiful countryside, Blue Flag Beaches, 40 minutes from Valencia airport and lots of National parks etc


----------

